# how long for cash to transfer between banks?



## maxjam (19 Jul 2010)

Hi all,

my lodger insists he lodged cash to my aib account on tuesday from Perm TSB (i think!).

so far the cash has not showed up on my aib account.

is there any reason to ask him about this yet or should i wait a few more days? i.e. how long does it take for money transfers from PTSB to AIB?


----------



## Boyd (19 Jul 2010)

Usually 3-5 days


----------



## Mpsox (19 Jul 2010)

Assuming he used a paper credit, AIB would get it on Wednesday and it should be in your account no later then Friday


----------



## roker (19 Jul 2010)

I have just put cash into my sons Ulster bank account in Cork, and he has it immediately in Donegal. Why should cash have to clear?


----------



## Boyd (19 Jul 2010)

roker said:


> I have just put cash into my sons Ulster bank account in Cork, and he has it immediately in Donegal. Why should cash have to clear?



As the OP said he transferred it from PTSB to AIB i.e. from one bank to another


----------



## amgd28 (19 Jul 2010)

If he put it in in Tuesday, you should definitely have it by now. In my experience while they say it takes 3-5 days, it is usually there within 3 days


----------



## Moral Ethos (20 Jul 2010)

If I transfer money before midday today, it is in the other bank account the next morning.


----------

